# Apple or Android?



## jakeypride (Oct 27, 2014)

Just a little fun poll to see which one triumphs!


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have to say Apple. I'm not obsessed with their products and wouldn't camp overnight for their stuff (well, I wouldn't for any phone), but iPhones _*work*_. I've had my iPhone 5 longer than any of my other phones (which were Androids, this is my first Apple phone/device in general). Android is laggy and it's performance goes down significantly over time. My parents and sister both have Androids and are always talking about how they don't like their phones, how this and that is slow or not working. My iPhone 5 still works just as it did when I bought it! (iTunes gets on my nerves sometimes, and that thing with the U2 album being downloaded automatically was maddening), but I'd rather have that than an Android. I think no matter what great, big 'innovative' phone companies like Samsung put out, they'll always be inferior to Apple because Android is such a poor operating system.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2014)

Apple. I've never used Andriod.


----------



## oranje (Oct 27, 2014)

I like my android.  It's never given me any problems and it's cheaper than apple, so I like it. And from some of my friends told me, they tend to prefer androids because you can customize it more (the software) than apple products. And personally I find it kind of annoying that apple releases products so fast because I think it's a bit wasteful. I'm the kind of person that keeps something until they break or fall apart, so I'm going to have my android for quite awhile longer.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 27, 2014)

oranje said:


> I like my android.  It's never given me and problems and it's cheaper than apple, so I like it. And from some of my friends told me, they tend to prefer androids because you can customize it more (the software) than apple products. And personally I find it kind of annoying that apple releases products so fast because I think it's a bit wasteful. I'm the kind of person that keeps something until they break or fall apart, so I'm going to have my android for quite awhile longer.



I agree with Apple releasing too much, too quickly. It just isn't necessary. As I said, my 5 works just as well as it did when I got it, as I'm sure it would be for anyone else who took care of it. There's no need for a 5s/c, or even the 6 (yet). I think it's irrational for people to actually _buy_ every new Apple product as well. I doubt your previous one needed to be replaced so soon.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 27, 2014)

They both suck.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 27, 2014)

I chose apple. It really annoys me when people will act like they're superior because they don't use apple products. It's fine if you don't like them but having a samsung phone doesn't make you more intelligent than someone with an iPhone.

I actually used to have an android phone and hated it.


----------



## Titi (Oct 27, 2014)

I strongly dislike Apple mobile devices.
I have nothing against their computers, but the iphone is a rip off, anyone who says otherwise is in serious denial.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't have a phone, but if I were to get one, it would probably be a iPhone. My dad's 3Gs still works, it has battery issues but it does its job well enough. My mom got a 4s a few months ago since it was free, and it holds up perfectly. I am biased though, for all I know Andriods are just as good.


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 27, 2014)

I've witnessed firsthand how Apple supports costumers with older devices. They just shut them out. No new firmware updates, Apps crash or I can't even download them at all, and even more problems. I can't afford to buy a new device every year or two just to keep up. Now I only use my iPod for music and blogging, since there's not much else I can do anymore.

My Android phone on the other hand has lasted a pretty long time, since 2010. Even though I can't get the latest update, I still get support and most of the apps I want to download, I can. Not to mention Android's Google Play store allows a larger variety of apps into their store that serve all kinds of purposes.

Sorry Apple, but I believe Google wins this one.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2014)

I love Apple. I don't think I can go back to Windows after having a Mac or an Android after having an iPhone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beachland said:


> I chose apple. It really annoys me when people will act like they're superior because they don't use apple products. It's fine if you don't like them but having a samsung phone doesn't make you more intelligent than someone with an iPhone.



PREACH. THIS. SO. MUCH.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranje said:


> I'm the kind of person that keeps something until they break or fall apart, so I'm going to have my android for quite awhile longer.



Same, but my iPhone is working way better after having it for only 6 months than my other phones did within 2 months of having them. (I hope that makes sense???)


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 27, 2014)

TaskBarR said:


> I've witnessed firsthand how Apple supports costumers with older devices. They just shut them out. No new firmware updates, Apps crash or I can't even download them at all, and even more problems. I can't afford to buy a new device every year or two just to keep up. Now I only use my iPod for music and blogging, since there's not much else I can do anymore.
> 
> My Android phone on the other hand has lasted a pretty long time, since 2010. Even though I can't get the latest update, I still get support and most of the apps I want to download, I can. Not to mention Android's Google Play store allows a larger variety of apps into their store that serve all kinds of purposes.
> 
> Sorry Apple, but I believe Google wins this one.



Not to mention that when a new update comes out, they are quick to stop supporting older versions so you cannot downgrade, which becomes a problem for many people. People that updated to IOS8 on their 4S are completely screwed over because it can't run properly, and soon after they make downgrading impossible. Apple can be scumbags.


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2014)

I love both. Really. They each have their ups and downs, and competition is good. I love Android on my Nexus 5, and love iOS on my iPad.

Also, we are referring to iOS when referring to Apple in this context right... cos if we're actually comparing all of their products, they win hands down. My Macbook Air is easily the best technology purchase I've made in many years.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2014)

I have never owned an Android product, but I have tons of Apple products. While I do agree the Apple company itself can be pretty annoying to deal with, I'm sure Android isn't perfect either. 

I voted Apple


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 27, 2014)

android. sorry, can't stand apple. :c


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2014)

Android. Apple sucks. You should see how bad this computer can lag.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 27, 2014)

As far as phones go, I like the iPhone I recently got, it works nicely, but then again I'm not a big phone person, I really don't care much as long as it works right (and it does). I've never used an Android phone of my own, but most of my family uses it, they seem to be fine with it, but I've noticed they seem to slow down as they age quite a bit. 

Off from the phones, the tablets that run on Android are pretty nice for the price, I like my Kindle Fire, though I've had some issues with it, to me the Apple products are overpriced in general; however, I received mine as a gift so at the moment that doesn't bother me.

If we were discussing computers though, I will _never_ say I support Apple's computer business. I dislike the technology they provide, the price, and the list can continue. I'm not a phone person, but I am a computer person, and Apple does not do computers like I think they should. To each their own I suppose though...


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Android. I don't really care which product, I just bought the cheapest one. I just wanted a phone and that's what I got.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Android... yes.


----------



## Improv (Oct 27, 2014)

iOS 8 is terrible & the iPhone 6 is the ugliest thing on this planet.

Android wins (despite me having an iPhone).

I like Apple computers, though. I have nothing against those.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> I strongly dislike Apple mobile devices.
> I have nothing against their computers, but the iphone is a rip off, anyone who says otherwise is in serious denial.



Sorry, how's the iPhone a rip off & every other Android flagship not?


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 27, 2014)

My experience with Apple (phone wise) has been a lot better than with Androids so I'll have to go with Apple on this one.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

my android is a piece of garbage and i would love to incinerate it

but i think it also might be my specific phone so its REALLY hard to choose :/ (and ive never had an iphone)


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 27, 2014)

iPhone all the way, I can't stand android phones, the design is hideous and ones I've been exposed to are laggy af.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

I've always gone with Android phones because they seem more customizable to me, and more importantly they're usually cheaper. To be fair though, I've never owned an iPhone myself so I'm not sure how I'd like them if I tried one, but I'm content with my Android for now.


----------



## nammie (Oct 27, 2014)

I've had both before, and I prefer apple. idk if it was just my phone but when I had a android it was so slow at times and difficult to use ugh


----------



## Flop (Oct 27, 2014)

Unless you've owned an Apple and an Android device, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.  All these Apple sheeple are just flocking as usual. I for one love Apple as well as Android,  but I have to say that Android is vastly superior.


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow it's 50/50 right now. I say Apple though I've never had an Android. I first started with an old iPod touch and now have and iPhone 4S. Even though my phone is now old, it still gets the latest updates and works just fine. No need to upgrade to a new one yet. 

Also, I love my Apple computer. I get free operating system updates unlike Windows where you have to either buy a new computer or pay to have the new operating system installed.

In the end though, I think it's all down to preference as I know many people who have Androids and they seem just as good really.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm actually on TBT from an IPhone 3 most of the time


----------



## cinny (Oct 27, 2014)

I like both.
I own the s4 and use my mother's ipad since I like using most of the apps on it.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 27, 2014)

android definitely i feel that with most android products they come cheaper than apple product and you're also getting all the same benefits you would with an apple product just im a less fancy form.


----------



## ACNiko (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't really think I can decide which one is better. I have an Android phone and an Apple laptop (well, two actually) and those are really good products.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 27, 2014)

Android, Apples ripping them off now so...


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 27, 2014)

Go go Android.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Android, Apples ripping them off now so...



How so? I'd say Android is ripping off their consumers, too - considering the crappy thing that is the Google Play store and the phone's crappy designs.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 27, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Android, Apples ripping them off now so...



yeah, i agree.


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 27, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> How so? I'd say Android is ripping off their consumers, too - considering the crappy thing that is the Google Play store and the phone's crappy designs.



A lot of the "new" features Apple rolled out on their latest devices have long since been on Android phones.
In addition, what makes the Google Play store so bad?


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> A lot of the "new" features Apple rolled out on their latest devices have long since been on Android phones.
> In addition, what makes the Google Play store so bad?



Well, my experience was really awful. I hated the layout of the store, and there were so many issues with updating apps and downloading them. It crashed my phone like 6/10 times, and compared to the App Store, it's lacking. 
But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 27, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> How so? I'd say Android is ripping off their consumers, too - considering the crappy thing that is the Google Play store and the phone's crappy designs.



HAVE YOU SEEN THE SCREEN SIZES? CAMERA? EVERYTHING?  and caps... ya


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Honestly, since we're sort of on the topic of phones - I had bad experiences with both of them. Apple was laggy and my charger wouldn't fit into the, uh, whatever you call it after 4 days, and I had only used it once. Of course I bought a new charger, but then everything started breaking so I didn't buy them anymore since they were pricey as all hell. I know some of my family uses Apple computers and I can't stand them.

Android wasn't much different, but it was more durable just even more laggy than the iPhone (??) already was.

I use Nokia phones because I'm cheap and boring and they aren't laggy for me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 27, 2014)

I've had both for a fair amount of time, and I can say that apple is just so much more better.
They offer so many more services, and their updates are frequent. When I had an android, it lagged a lot, and there were lots of applications not compatible with android.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 27, 2014)

Right now I'm using an Apple phone, however I can see that the Android phones are far superior and will be switching over to them soon.


----------



## mishka (Oct 27, 2014)

Apple. duh.


----------



## jakeypride (Oct 27, 2014)

I said Apple also because I've had the Galaxy s5, and lg G3, and still went back to Apple with the iPhone 6 plus! And I have to say I love it!


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 28, 2014)

*Apple, but..*

I've been into Apple for quite some time, and my first real mobile phone was the iPhone 5. However, after updating to iOS8 and having it screw up my phone, stop me from answering and making calls / receiving texts, I've become kind of fed up with it. 

I'm not really into Android, it just feels a bit messy and all over the place. ;-;


----------



## Isabella (Oct 28, 2014)

all my experience with androids have been bad...looking to get an iphone soon.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 28, 2014)

I have an android phone
but seeing my friends and others have apple phones
makes me want to have apple too as it seems a nice phone as well

but i'd still rather have android

but ew not having the camera at lock screen

+sucks how my phone can't even be silent while taking photos


----------



## sej (Oct 28, 2014)

Apple because I got an android tablet and it broke after a couple of weeks... And in my opinion Apple electronics have a better look.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 28, 2014)

I will say Android, but that is because a friend of mine had an Apple iphone and it didn't work so well, I have also done a little research for my own sake and like the way the Android is put together, plus there are lots of features of Android I would like to take advantage of; though it is possible you can do the same stuff on an Apple.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

I use both Apple and Android. I have an Android tablet and an iPhone, but on my tablet, it keeps saying over and over again "Refresh failed" even though it shouldn't.


----------



## Deer (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd have to say Apple. 
My experience with Android is very limited, and overall I like the experience of using an Apple device much better. 
The biggest reason is because Apple is so simple and familiar, it doesn't take long to find where something is or get used to a new Apple device since iOS is fairly consistent and in my opinion, easy to use. 

Basically I really like simplicity. I understand that iPhones and Macs aren't the most customizable or powerful, but that's not a major concern to me. It does what I need it to do and it does it well. ;u;


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 28, 2014)

Apple android annoys me alot


----------



## jakeypride (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump!  this is interesting.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 24, 2014)

Apple!!! android fanboys are just  ugh.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Google is better, but whatever, andriod then


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't particularly like either, but my hatred for Apple outweighs this one.

I'd take an old Nokia over an iPhone.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 24, 2014)

It's like the choice between console and PC. A lot of people would prefer consoles because they prefer gaming on their TV and some of the exclusive titles, while technologically speaking the PC is superior and can run games that look and play much better. Apple is the console whereas Android is the PC.

I only recently made the switch to using a smartphone myself and chose the Galaxy S5. It does everything I want it to do. I have used other people's Apple products before though, and thought they were crap.

An Apple phone is more of a status symbol, if you ask me. It's people purposely getting screwed over and then trying to justify it. Talking about all the great, innovative new features the new iPhone has... which Android phones have had for years.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 24, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It's like the choice between console and PC. A lot of people would prefer consoles because they prefer gaming on their TV and some of the exclusive titles, while technologically speaking the PC is superior and can run games that look and play much better. Apple is the console whereas Android is the PC.
> 
> I only recently made the switch to using a smartphone myself and chose the Galaxy S5. It does everything I want it to do. I have used other people's Apple products before though, and thought they were crap.
> 
> An Apple phone is more of a status symbol, if you ask me. It's people purposely getting screwed over and then trying to justify it. Talking about all the great, innovative new features the new iPhone has... which Android phones have had for years.



I really wish there was a +1 feature on here, of sorts.

A lot of your posts make me really wish I could do that, lol.


----------



## hdtraves (Nov 24, 2014)

android...nuf said =p


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 24, 2014)

Apple, well, since you're comparing it to Android, iOS specifically. I would choose iOS over Android because for one, it is far more efficient than Android. It is able to perform very smoothly with specs very mediocre compared to Android. Most of the iOS devices out today have only 1 GB of RAM and run on a Dual Core Processor whereas Android devices run on at least 2GB of RAM and Quad Core Processors. 

Another reason is that the company who makes the operating system is also the company who makes the phones themselves. This way, the operating system is optimized to run on the phone, thus making it work better because the operating system was really made for the phone. Android on the other hand, is made by Google and third party phone manufacturers like Samsung, LG, HTC, etc. just modify Android to suit their needs.

Another reason I would pick iOS is the updatability. If you buy the latest Apple device, you are sure to have about 3 years of being able to have the latest software Apple is able to offer. Whereas in Android, you are not even sure of the phone you bought will be updatable to the next Android version (ie. Kitkat to Lollipop).

Lastly, I prefer iOS because of the unity of the devices. There are only a handful of iOS devices available thus there are also less devices a developer has to worry about supporting. This will ensure a good experience when it comes to downloading apps. Developers will immediately tell you which devices their apps are most optimized in and which devices they won't work in. So you won't have to worry about downloading an app only to realize that it does not work. The developers already told you if it won't work on your device. Whereas Android Devices are too fragmented and have an extremely wide variey of screen sizes. Developers won't be able to test their app on every single Android device out there, because there is just too much of them.

I'm not saying that iOS is for everyone, I'm just stating why it is better in my opinion. Android does have it's perks too like customizability and the ease for developers to publish apps. At the end of the day, it is your choice. It depends on your needs and wants from your device. Android may be more suitable for some, whereas iOS will be more suitable for others. And there is always that group who would prefer Windows Phone or Blackberry. At the end of the day, you go with the phone that suits your needs.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 24, 2014)

They both suck but I like android better.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 24, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Apple, well, since you're comparing it to Android, iOS specifically. I would choose iOS over Android because for one, it is far more efficient than Android. It is able to perform very smoothly with specs very mediocre compared to Android. Most of the iOS devices out today have only 1 GB of RAM and run on a Dual Core Processor whereas Android devices run on at least 2GB of RAM and Quad Core Processors.
> 
> Another reason is that the company who makes the operating system is also the company who makes the phones themselves. This way, the operating system is optimized to run on the phone, thus making it work better because the operating system was really made for the phone. Android on the other hand, is made by Google and third party phone manufacturers like Samsung, LG, HTC, etc. just modify Android to suit their needs.
> 
> ...




Definetly would agree with this now if only there were a like button or something


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2014)

Apple. It's prettier and I'm shallow. No, seriously: I chose to get my first iPhone in 2011 purely for aesthetic reasons and I don't regret it.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 24, 2014)

Tina said:


> Apple. It's prettier and I'm shallow. No, seriously: I chose to get my first iPhone in 2011 purely for aesthetic reasons and I don't regret it.



It's alright, That is also one of the reasons I prefer Apple. 2011? I assume it is a 4S. I'm still using a white 4S


----------



## dragonair (Nov 24, 2014)

I honestly prefer Android. I had a Droid for a few years and I loved it. It wasn't too slow for me, I could download apps properly and I liked customizing everything.
I have an iPhone now and I can't really do anything with it. It's outdated, so I can't download a ****load of apps, customization isn't that great, and it glitches up quite a bit. I don't have anything against Apple users because I know everyone has their preferences, but I honestly want to get a new Android phone instead.
also the poll is tied whoo


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2014)

Iphones break too easily compared to Samsung phones


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 24, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Apple, well, since you're comparing it to Android, iOS specifically. I would choose iOS over Android because for one, it is far more efficient than Android. It is able to perform very smoothly with specs very mediocre compared to Android. Most of the iOS devices out today have only 1 GB of RAM and run on a Dual Core Processor whereas Android devices run on at least 2GB of RAM and Quad Core Processors.
> 
> Another reason is that the company who makes the operating system is also the company who makes the phones themselves. This way, the operating system is optimized to run on the phone, thus making it work better because the operating system was really made for the phone. Android on the other hand, is made by Google and third party phone manufacturers like Samsung, LG, HTC, etc. just modify Android to suit their needs.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with all of this ^

For a long time I had an Android phone and when the iPod Touch came out I got one of those, and I always preferred how iOS ran. I know a iPod isnt a phone, but a Touch is the closest thing just it doesnt have the capability to make calls. Every Android phone I had in the past always ran so sluggishly slow after 6 months, and the only apps I would have on it that I downloaded myself would be Facebook and Tumblr, since thats how I communicate with of my friends. Ive had my iPhone for nearly 6 months now, and it runs like the day I bought it. Also another reason why I prefer Apple is because theyre really good about getting updates and fixes for updates done in a timely manner to make sure their devices are top notch. People may complain about bugs or glitches or even freezing, but any device, phone or not, is bound to have that happen.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Iphones break too easily compared to Samsung phones



I beg to differ


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Iphones break too easily compared to Samsung phones


I don't think that's always the case. I have a friend who had all his Samsung Phones broken without even abusing them. That's why he switched to Apple. For him, the phones themselves are almost the same, but Apple is superior in durability.



HeyPatience said:


> I completely agree with all of this ^
> 
> For a long time I had an Android phone and when the iPod Touch came out I got one of those, and I always preferred how iOS ran. I know a iPod isnt a phone, but a Touch is the closest thing just it doesnt have the capability to make calls. Every Android phone I had in the past always ran so sluggishly slow after 6 months, and the only apps I would have on it that I downloaded myself would be Facebook and Tumblr, since thats how I communicate with of my friends. Ive had my iPhone for nearly 6 months now, and it runs like the day I bought it. Also another reason why I prefer Apple is because theyre really good about getting updates and fixes for updates done in a timely manner to make sure their devices are top notch. People may complain about bugs or glitches or even freezing, but any device, phone or not, is bound to have that happen.


Cool, my first iOS device was also an iPod Touch. 3rd Gen to be specific.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2014)

Literally every iPhone that I see has a crack on the screen


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 24, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Cool, my first iOS device was also an iPod Touch. 3rd Gen to be specific.



Mine was Gen 2 I believe. I had it for 5 years, and I upgraded to Gen 5 last year, but thats because I couldnt upgrade the iOS anymore and the battery was starting to go. I dropped that thing so many times, and it went through the washer AND dryer and it still worked! (I let it sit in a Ziploc bag of rice for about a week and a half though). I never expected to get an iPhone, but I still use my iPod anyway. Most of my apps and games and all of my music are on my iPod.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Literally every iPhone that I see has a crack on the screen



I beg to disagree


Spoiler











speaking of which, I have to charge


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I beg to disagree
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You cant disagree with something Ive seen. Its what Ive seen not you


----------



## Tao (Nov 24, 2014)

I would go with Android...Though if we're talking about mobiles, I've had a ?1 phone for the past year or so since I always end up losing them whilst drunk.

Last decent phone I had was an Android though. It was okay I guess...It phoned people, which is all I really wanted.



I tend to just dislike Apple products. They way too expensive for what they do, they release 'upgraded' things too regularly, they try to make their stuff 'unfixable' so that you have to take it to an Apple store and pay for repairs...And of course, it's over praised.

The only thing I own of Apple is my iPod classic. I've had it for years. It broke once and I had to repair it myself and MY GOD! They make those cases indestructible so that you have to pay them to repair it...It took me hours to open the damn thing and I eventually got it open with a chisel and a hammer (seriously). It's a shame they don't make the internal components as indestructible as the cases.
I also upgraded it from 80GB to 120GB whilst I was at it. Screw you Apple, I upgraded for free :3


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 24, 2014)

I prefer Andriod. I have a Note 3 at the moment, and it's a wonderful phone. 

I do think that the Apple phones are very nice looking though.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 24, 2014)

i have an iphone, i like imessage a lot.




i dont think imma change to android.




so apple.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i had my iphone for 3 years now and no cracked screens. cracked screens are for clumsy ppl.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 24, 2014)

I switched the Apple from Android recently. I have to say it is nicer. Apple has apps that work better and compress less, and since so many people have it iMessage is way more useful than Hangouts. I think, to me, it's more of a what is more popular because apps are going to cater to that market.


----------



## euroR (Nov 24, 2014)

mobile device android. ( never had an ios mobile before)

tablet : ipad 

win-win


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't care, They're phones, as long as they serve their main purpose, to be a PHONE, I don't care really, but alas I have android and I despise apple products and the people who praise them when they don't realize they're paying for a brand name rather than whats inside it.


----------



## penguins (Nov 24, 2014)

i personally prefer android for phones as i use their phones and stuff but i like apple for tablets as it has a much more modern and sleek design and looks hella good


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 24, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> I switched the Apple from Android recently. I have to say it is nicer. Apple has apps that work better and compress less, and since so many people have it iMessage is way more useful than Hangouts. I think, to me, it's more of a what is more popular because apps are going to cater to that market.


Android has a much larger market share though.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 24, 2014)

Whichever one is cheaper. They both practically do the same thing anyway.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 24, 2014)

I've never owned an iPhone so I can't really comment on them but I prefer the Windows OS over Android. I don't use apps so the lack of apps on the store doesn't bother me but I love the camera on my Nokia and compared to all the Androids I have come across my Lumia 920's camera is much superior even if it isn't the best camera out of all the Lumias. I also like the tile layout of the home screen, I can have the most important features (phonebook, messages, calendar, etc.) as large tiles and have all my camera apps as the smallest tiles as dividers, everything else stays the standard size filling the gaps based on importance (TSB bank app, PayPal app, Nectar, etc.), while my boyfriend's Sony Xperia Z2 just looks untidy and disorganised. Because of my past experiences with Androids I will never go back to that and will most likely stay with the Nokia/Microsoft Lumia range or I may go for an iPhone one day, probably when I can afford to get a proper camera. I am going to get an iPad at some point though :3


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> It's alright, That is also one of the reasons I prefer Apple. 2011? I assume it is a 4S. I'm still using a white 4S



Nah, the 4S wasn't out yet. I had the regular iPhone 4. Later upgraded to the 5, and then again to the 5S earlier this year.




oath2order said:


> Literally every iPhone that I see has a crack on the screen



Mine isn't cracked!


----------



## Cory (Nov 24, 2014)

Tina said:


> Nah, the 4S wasn't out yet. I had the regular iPhone 4. Later upgraded to the 5, and then again to the 5S earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same! Because we are good girls!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

Android, mostly because it has better emulators than Apple.


----------



## uyumin (Nov 25, 2014)

Yesss Apple is winning


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

aaaAAAAHHple
Buuuut I never use Android phones so I guess I'm biased.


----------



## Bearica (Nov 25, 2014)

android
apple products are overpriced and i like to not have to worry about my screen shattering if i drop my phone


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 25, 2014)

Bearica said:


> android
> apple products are overpriced and i like to not have to worry about my screen shattering if i drop my phone



Seriously, Gorilla Glass is the greatest thing to happen to my phone and mp3 player.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Literally every iPhone that I see has a crack on the screen



Then the phones you've seen haven't been taken care of correctly. If you put on a case, then it's hard to get a crack. Hell, I had an iPod Touch for 2 years, and even with frequent drops the thing only got a chip at the bottom near the end of its life.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 25, 2014)

Hm, hard to say. I've only had Android phones and they're fine I guess. I will say Apple makes a solid product though because I still have a gen 2 iPod Touch I got when I was in the ninth grade. So that's like.. 6 years? Still use it all the time. Only issue is it started to take me back to the home screen every time I tried to do anything, but I turned off wifi and it went back to normal. Been fine ever since. I just can't go online on it (which is fine, I don't use it for that anyways). 

Apple is so expensive but if you look after your devices they seem to last a long time.

For music players I much prefer Apple, but otherwise I don't really care. I like HTC phones so I use Android. As for computers, I use Chrome OS. And my old computer runs Windows. So all of my devices are pretty varied.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 25, 2014)

I love my android. I don't understand the hype over iPhones?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 25, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Android has a much larger market share though.


But the apps for it suck. Sure, you have more free and indie apps but your major apps don't work as well, compress photos and videos to ****ty quality, and crash.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

Apple. ^-^


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 29, 2014)

I would say the Android can do more, or it seems it can do more, but Apple phones just seem better built. Now I know even if they had identical technical specs I would be a hypocrite, but something about Apple just seems more built, refined, etc...

Which is why no matter how much I justify buying an Android, I still hate my phone.


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 29, 2014)

I have an android but I want an iPhone. My phone has a hard time connecting to the internet, the apps are kinda sketchy, and the texting system crashes whenever I open it at the same time as I receive a text. I have an iPod touch that I'm very attached to. I really like how smooth the Apple interface is. I would love to just have one device like my iPod for all my mobile needs.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Android because Apple phones are too flimsy.


----------



## Envelin (Nov 29, 2014)

I hate everything Apple.

Headphones
Computers
Phones

Android is king.


----------



## hrodric1 (Nov 29, 2014)

i love the minimalist design of iOS, it looks damn good.


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 29, 2014)

Android! I have a tendency to be rough with technology, so android technology all the way. It's puzzling as to why Apple hasn't picked up similar screen technology to prevent cracks. So far I want to say 80% of the people I've met who have iPhones have a cracked screen.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

iPhones are basically for 3 kinds of people:

1. Teenagers as a fashion/popularity statement so they can "belong" and feel "cool"
2. Idiots/misinformed who think they're getting what they pay for (this applies to almost every Apple product)
3. People who have money to blow on ridiculously overpriced toys

Apple fans are sheep so they aren't really a 4th type. The only reason you should really have one is if you received it as a gift.

And before anybody replies with "BUT THEY JUST WERK", you can find an extensive list of phones that outperform the iPhone for a fraction of the price. 

You're paying for a brand, not a $600 phone.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

APPLE MASTERRACE.

I am definitely paying for a brand.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

I have an iphone, but I dunno why some people on either side insult each other. They're both just stupid cellphones, and they both pretty much do the same thing. They may have different features but it's silly to fight over that.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> APPLE MASTERRACE.
> 
> I am definitely paying for a brand.


Masterrace implies Apple would have to be somehow superior. 

So it's more like Apple peasant race


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Masterrace implies Apple would have to be somehow superior.
> 
> So it's more like Apple peasant race



Oh boy, this is gonna be good.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Oh boy, this is gonna be good.



Usually I'd agree, but there's really nothing to argue about since Android is already proven to be superior. Apple is a joke.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Usually I'd agree, but there's really nothing to argue about since Android is already proven to be superior. Apple is a joke.



I'm not disagreeing with you at all on that point. When buying an Apple anything you're just paying for the name, and a crap name at that; it's nothing more than overpriced garbage these days.

I just love how long this thread has gone on, how serious it's gotten, and how many iphone owners have all but dismissed the facts about both brands.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you at all on that point. When buying an Apple anything you're just paying for the name, and a crap name at that; it's nothing more than overpriced garbage these days.
> 
> I just love how long this thread has gone on, how serious it's gotten, and how many iphone owners have all but dismissed the facts about both brands.


I guess all that buyer's remorse converts to ignorance against the superior product 

I'd be in denial too if I found out somebody had a $200 phone that's better than my $600 iPhone. Until I realize that the iPhone is really less than $200 in parts and a $400 "premium" brand logo.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh, there's a serious debate going on here.

I just like iPhones. It's my preference. You can get all of the options of an Android with jailbreaking.

slinks away


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> You can get all of the options of an Android with jailbreaking.
> 
> slinks away


I can understand a preference over the interface and OS, but that is just not true at all.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. L creating flame out of the simplest threads since 2010


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Mr. L creating flame out of the simplest threads since 2010


Ah, the memories. 

Now with even more baiting!

You'd think people wouldn't get so salty over someone's opinion of a phone. But it is the internet.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 5, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> People aren't getting mad at you because you like androids, we're getting mad at you because you're being a rude jackass.


This here. I gave my answer earlier in the thread (in which I pretty much also called Apple trash), but you're going a bit overboard, Mr. L.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Please do entertain me with what conclusion you've come up with from me using a phone i got as a gift.


Your personality and stance makes more sense to me now. You are clearly an experienced phone developer down on his luck who is cursed with having an inferior product only because it is better than a popular brand. All until you can invent the superior mobile operating system that will bring all to their knees.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Finally, someone with a sense of humour.


But I am an ignorant sheeple.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 5, 2014)

anyone like blackberry??


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> But I am an ignorant sheeple.


With a sense of humour

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> anyone like blackberry??


Used to have one, it was pretty neat with the physical keyboard and all, but nowadays Blackberries just can't compete with smartphones.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 5, 2014)

Apple bc someone sends me a Snapchat video on an Android phone and it looks musty compared to an iPhone


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> iPhones are basically for 3 kinds of people:
> 
> 1. Teenagers as a fashion/popularity statement so they can "belong" and feel "cool"
> 2. Idiots/misinformed who think they're getting what they pay for (this applies to almost every Apple product)
> ...



FALSE FALSE FALSE FALSE FALSE

Android is so much more glitchy and slows down over time. Where as the iPhone does not. 
----
Coming from a iphone 6 plus user
-----
I've also had the Galaxy s5 and lg G3 for a couple months both didn't satisfy me.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> FALSE FALSE FALSE FALSE FALSE
> 
> Android is so much more glitchy and slows down over time. Where as the iPhone does not.
> ----
> ...


Older iPhone models significantly slow down, lag, and are downright discontinued in new updates. There are plenty of cases of people saying Apple wouldn't even help them troubleshoot their older model iPhones. That's unacceptable.

I've had the same Galaxy S3 for over 2 years and have experienced no decrease in performance. If you mess up your phone, it's your fault. Android doesn't magically slow down and lag by itself, whereas Apple iOS updates have significantly decreased performance in their older model iPhones.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 5, 2014)

It depends on whether you want simplicity or customization.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> I've had the same Galaxy S3 for over 2 years and have experienced no decrease in performance. If you mess up your phone, it's your fault. Android doesn't magically slow down and lag by itself, whereas Apple iOS updates have significantly decreased performance in their older model iPhones.


I had an S3 and went through several ones with my phone insurance. I never broke a phone all were hardware issues. And apparently very common ones according to all Sprint employees I processed my insurance requests with and Best Buy employees I asked for battery chargers from. The mic and charging port break a lot. So no, it's not perfectly built. Nothing is anymore because they don't need to last long. Most people upgrade.


----------



## Goth (Dec 5, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Android! I have a tendency to be rough with technology, so android technology all the way. It's puzzling as to why Apple hasn't picked up similar screen technology to prevent cracks. So far I want to say 80% of the people I've met who have iPhones have a cracked screen.



Yea I see a ton of people who have cracked iphone screens


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Android! I have a tendency to be rough with technology, so android technology all the way. It's puzzling as to why Apple hasn't picked up similar screen technology to prevent cracks. So far I want to say 80% of the people I've met who have iPhones have a cracked screen.



I can't say the same. Most of the iPhones I see have perfectly fine screens, in fact, I've seen less than 10 cracked iPhone Screens out of the hundreds to thousands I've seen. I've even seen some people drop them right in fromt of me with their screens completely fine.


----------



## uyumin (Dec 5, 2014)

lulu dog said:


> Lol



Apple is the best for me android is just cheap...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I can't say the same. Most of the iPhones I see have perfectly fine screens, in fact, I've seen less than 10 cracked iPhone Screens out of the hundreds to thousands I've seen. I've even seen some people drop them right in fromt of me with their screens completely fine.



You've seen hundreds of thousands of iPhones.

What, do you work in the factory or something


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You've seen hundreds of thousands of iPhones.
> 
> What, do you work in the factory or something



Hundreds *to* thousands  Hundreds of thousands would be insane.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 5, 2014)

oranje said:


> I like my android.  It's never given me any problems and it's cheaper than apple, so I like it. And from some of my friends told me, they tend to prefer androids because you can customize it more (the software) than apple products. And personally I find it kind of annoying that apple releases products so fast because I think it's a bit wasteful. I'm the kind of person that keeps something until they break or fall apart, so I'm going to have my android for quite awhile longer.



I agree with you 100%. Having Apple release phones every week really turns me off their products. Also, because they are unreasonably priced. $1,000 for the iPhone 6? No thank you. 

I currently have an iPhone 4. lol I know, old eh? I plan on going to Android to see if it's better. I've heard about the customization and that's awesome. Like, Apple makes you keep the pointless apps you won't use (like Passbook for example) and it clogs up your phone. 

The Samsung Galaxy Note looks nice.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 5, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Hundreds *to* thousands  Hundreds of thousands would be insane.



thats still a lot

i just want a phone that works ok i can always use go launcher for better themes (i have an android atm with an ios8 skin)


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 5, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Hundreds *to* thousands  Hundreds of thousands would be insane.



i'm... pretty sure they were right the first time. hundreds of thousands. there's a lotta iphones out there dude.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 6, 2014)

I've only ever had an IPhone, so that's why I like them better.

But I do like my cousin's Samsung Galaxy 3!! I like how she has like 40 different apps and barely any space used. But then again that's just phone storage.  

My friends always like "Iphones suck!!". I ask her "Why??". She says "They just do".
I wanted to scream at her and be like GET SOME FACTS AND COME BACK LADY. But I didn't do that.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Dec 6, 2014)

I won't buy any apple products, because I don't want a picture of a half eaten apple on my stuff


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> i'm... pretty sure they were right the first time. hundreds of thousands. there's a lotta iphones out there dude.


They were quoting me so I think they misread my post. I did intend to say hundreds to thousands because although there are a lot of them out there, I don't think it's humanly possible to see that much out there. 



Cuppycakez said:


> I've only ever had an IPhone, so that's why I like them better.
> 
> But I do like my cousin's Samsung Galaxy 3!! I like how she has like 40 different apps and barely any space used. But then again that's just phone storage.
> 
> ...



My godmother's son is also like that, he always says Apple sucks and Samsung is better all his arguments make no sense at all. He's just extremely stubborn with that. His brother on the other hand says Apple is better and his arguments also don't make sense at all. One of the ones he used was the fact that I got into a university that was harder to get into than his brother and i use an iPhone. So according to him, iPhone is for smart people. Don't see the connection between intelligence and the phone you use...


----------



## clairelise (Dec 6, 2014)

Apple!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

apple > android for me haha

my parents have android stuff and it's okay but?? it just doesn't feel right sometimes, probably just my preference with layout or something lol 0: i'm just more used to using apple products too lol


----------



## WonderK (Dec 7, 2014)

Apple. Never got into android.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

apple. i see the android phones around and they look very tall and wide for my tiny hands lol.
the layout seems a bit weird for me too.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Apple IMO.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 7, 2014)

whats with apple and the whole 'apps shaking when youre uninstalling stuff'
are they trembling in fear that they will be next

also apple is kinda hard to navigate.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 7, 2014)

H





computertrash said:


> whats with apple and the whole 'apps shaking when youre uninstalling stuff'
> are they trembling in fear that they will be next
> 
> also apple is kinda hard to navigate.


Lol, nice way to think of it. Never thought of it that way. But it's not just for deleting, you can also move around the apps at that point. It's just an indicator that you can modify the screen. But still a nice way to think of it.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think that the phone market is so dichotomous (as in either android OR apple). I mean, yes I'm a brute with technology and break screens and hence the android phone, but apple also has some benefits as well. 

They're both the same type of fruit, but one's a pear and one's an orange, so while they're the same they both have unique differences that make them both good or bad. 

To each their own.  The poll shows this very well. It's good to have variety based on what you prefer and your needs. Kind of like web browsers, tablets, computers, etc.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> You also haven't contributed anything. Funny how it's always those kinds of people who try to act like they're smart.
> 
> On a more relevant note, have Apple really done anything to fix the problem with the bending on the 6 plus? Pretty ridiculous that can even happen when you're paying $700 for the thing.


I've had mine since release. Actually, every time I'm on here, I'm using it. It has not once bent and I've ran with it in my pocket, dropped it multiple times. And once, sat on it. Not bent.


----------



## N y x (Dec 8, 2014)

i believe androids are much better phones. (i've had both.) you can do so many things with them that you just can't do with an iphone. you can customize them to your liking, download things straight onto them instead of going through a computer, and much more. they're just really great phones. i actually went to go get my phone fixed not too long ago and the worker that was helping me said that none of his coworkers had iphones. i mean, that has got to mean _something_.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 8, 2014)

I've had more experience with iPhone's but I did have a Samsung Galaxy S3 for a few years. While I like the fact that you can customize pretty much everything on an android device and I loved being able to just download a song and it will appear in my music library.. I just always find myself wanting an iPhone again.


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 8, 2014)

Can we cut it out with the petty arguing already? Well thought out debates are healthy but turning them into witch hunts on specific members is pretty cruel and totally unacceptable. That applies to both sides for this one.

Keep it civil, you won't be warned again. Make sure your posts are actually contributing to the topic or you will receive notice for it.


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 8, 2014)

I kind of like both (I own Apple products, my phone is an android), but will have to side with Android for this one. Just because I can access a lot more things. I do like the iOS (to a certain extent), but not as of recently. I'm not too knowledgeable in this stuff, but based on experience, I voted for Android


----------



## Sholee (Dec 8, 2014)

I prefer androids over apple. I've own both products and I've always leaned more towards android phones. There's more customization, I can buy extra batteries and replace them whenever my battery dies. However samsung's battery life is pretty amazing already, I can always make it through the day without my battery dying on me like I did previously with HTCs and Iphones. The same goes for the internal storage, I can easily upgrade the storage to 64GB or 128GB by buying micro sd cards for a few dollars whereas Apple charges an arm and a leg for their internal storage. 

There's also a ton of roms you can download on android phones to make it even faster, change appearances, text size, DPIs, etc. 

AND OMG, the biggest pro is being able to copy and paste mp3s, video files straight into my phone whereas apple you have to go through that Itunes BS and the fact that ihones and ipads are only compatible with .mp4 video files makes it a pain trying to convert all my .mkv, .avi files to mp4.

Also the multi-screen functionality on my Samsung Note 3 is AMAZINGGGG, it makes multitasking so much better rather than going back and forth btwn apps. 

However, apple products are usually very smooth and no lag which is prob because they don't have flash but I still prefer androids especially samsung products.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

imagine.............
kitkat functionality but iOS design/appearance/layout

_that would be beautiful_


----------



## N y x (Dec 8, 2014)

computertrash said:


> imagine.............
> kitkat functionality but iOS design/appearance/layout
> 
> _that would be beautiful_



ugh, literally my DREAM phone. <3


----------



## Sholee (Dec 8, 2014)

computertrash said:


> imagine.............
> kitkat functionality but iOS design/appearance/layout
> 
> _that would be beautiful_



im sure theres tons of apple theme layouts if you root your phone


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

Sholee said:


> im sure theres tons of apple theme layouts if you root your phone



oh no i know i have an iOS8 theme for my go launcher thing but imagine
if there was a completely new brand of phone. that has all the good things from iOS 8 + kitkat


----------



## kesttang (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not a fan of any Apple product. I do have an iPad mini (my mom got me it from Black Friday) and a iTouch which I use for music. My fiance's family is a huge Apple fan. I really like my android. I have a Google Nexus 4. It's an awesome phone. I should have gotten another one before Google disconnected the phone. With the current update to the new Lollipop, I really don't like how the interface change and everything. I guess time will tell... I also want to test how my battery actually effected by this change. Bunch of articles online stated that the new update improved the battery life... Well...

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> oh no i know i have an iOS8 theme for my go launcher thing but imagine
> if there was a completely new brand of phone. that has all the good things from iOS 8 + kitkat



Ah, KitKat is so much better than Lollipop. xD


----------



## trifuxy (Dec 9, 2014)

Android any day. iPhones just don't appeal to me??? if you like it then yeah sure more power to you but I just find iOS so frustrating. also I don't know how you people survive with only the home button. every time I use a friend's iphone I always find myself trying to look for the back/recent apps button lmao

I own an LG G3 and I love it a lot. the design is gorgeous and I have 0 complaints about the QHD screen. I'm annoyed that they  took off the 1440p playback option for the youtube app but I'm hoping it'll be back soon ~_~ it's great that apple finally caved and added larger screens to the 6 but they reeeeally need to fix those bezels. the G3 and the 6 plus have the same size screen but the bezels on the iphone make it look massive and unwieldy. also bendgate was pretty hilarious.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Ah, KitKat is so much better than Lollipop. xD



im tears because i have gingerbread ;-;
my last phone had kitkat tho. im supposed to get a new one this friday (ATT plan......... better phones than metroPCS)


----------



## Murray (Dec 9, 2014)

these phones sound really tasty

tbh I don't favour one over the other in regards to apple or android, but now that I have an android I wouldn't get an apple just cause I would have to learn how to do things... differently...


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe android because of iPhone battery.. But I love my iPhone 6 so whatever it's just the battery I don't like


----------



## kesttang (Dec 9, 2014)

computertrash said:


> im tears because i have gingerbread ;-;
> my last phone had kitkat tho. im supposed to get a new one this friday (ATT plan......... better phones than metroPCS)



Oh. My. God. Gingerbread! Lol, Gingerbread can't be that bad. I never had it. Be sure don't update your phone to Lollipop. It's horrible. ATT plan. All the plan sucks tbh for phone and internet but ATT is the best one out there even though they're annoying. I can't believe you have plan with metroPCS. :{ What phone are you getting? Free exchange?


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Oh. My. God. Gingerbread! Lol, Gingerbread can't be that bad. I never had it. Be sure don't update your phone to Lollipop. It's horrible. ATT plan. All the plan sucks tbh for phone and internet but ATT is the best one out there even though they're annoying. I can't believe you have plan with metroPCS. :{ What phone are you getting? Free exchange?



idk. my mom had gotten me a metroPCS beause i would go over the data limit too many times but now their ATT plan has 40gigs, compared to the i think 3gigs each? idk. i want a kitkat really bad. my brother has a galaxy S3 (i think) but i dont think id want one that big. my current phone is a literal downgrade from my last one. its smaller and has gingerbread.
funny, the day after i got my previous phone, we went to mcdonalds and my little brother knocked it onto the hard bench and the screen was SHATTERED. it was terrible. now, ive dropped this one so many times and it STILL hasnt broken. its really sturdy and not as thin as my last one.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 9, 2014)

computertrash said:


> idk. my mom had gotten me a metroPCS beause i would go over the data limit too many times but now their ATT plan has 40gigs, compared to the i think 3gigs each? idk. i want a kitkat really bad. my brother has a galaxy S3 (i think) but i dont think id want one that big. my current phone is a literal downgrade from my last one. its smaller and has gingerbread.
> funny, the day after i got my previous phone, we went to mcdonalds and my little brother knocked it onto the hard bench and the screen was SHATTERED. it was terrible. now, ive dropped this one so many times and it STILL hasnt broken. its really sturdy and not as thin as my last one.



Ah, 3gb each is not bad unless you're on your phone 24/7. Bad! Lol, 40gb is way enough. Why not just get the limited data plan and just do 200 mins/unlimited text plan? I think it's much cheaper that way assuming that you don't talk on the phone much. We have a very simple plan. I do want to add the umlimited data plan though. I'm still under my mom's contract but I may just get out of it and get a contract with my fiance. KitKat is awesome dude. I don't like anything about Lollipop. It might grow on me over time though... It seems like the battery life is semi improve but not by much. That's the only good thing about the update.

Well, I guess the Phone God wants to get you a new early Christmas present for you. Lol. I believe if you can put yourself through Gingerbread, then KitKat will treat you right. Galaxy 3G is really big. Which phone are you thinking about getting? I would suggest a Nexus 4 if they still have it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 9, 2014)

I had customer rant about Apple because she was under the impression that they were spying on her through her phone. Oh please, like your so special that they would spy on you.

And she was under the impression that it was Apples fault that she was getting texts from strangers.

I don't understand why Apple gets hate. I never really owned an Apple product but I've used some before and I don't see a problem.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh but I'm getting an iPad mini for Christmas (don't tell my mom that I know it) so I guess I will see if Apple is deserving of the hate they get


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Oh but I'm getting an iPad mini for Christmas (don't tell my mom that I know it) so I guess I will see if Apple is deserving of the hate they get



_im going to tell ur mom_


----------



## kesttang (Dec 9, 2014)

computertrash said:


> _im going to tell ur mom_



Me too. I'm gonna tell @LoveMcQueen's mom.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 9, 2014)

computertrash said:


> _im going to tell ur mom_





kesttang said:


> Me too. I'm gonna tell @LoveMcQueen's mom.



Can you not??????? :'c


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 10, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Oh but I'm getting an iPad mini for Christmas (don't tell my mom that I know it) so I guess I will see if Apple is deserving of the hate they get



Cool, I'm getting an iPad Air 2 to replace my 3 year old iPad 2. I think I would really need a 128GB one, but I'll most probably get a 64GB one from my parents. Everyone in my family has a Mini and I'm the only one who has one with the large screen because I personally really enjoy the large screen. Same reason I got a 3DS XL.


----------



## Envy (Dec 12, 2014)

It took me ages to move onto a touch screen phone, and when I did I went with what I knew best: Apple. There are undoubtedly some frustrations, but they're nowhere near big enough for me to look into other phones. TBH, I prefer to stay out of that argument because it just seems dumb to me... The iPhone does every little thing I would ever need it to do and much more.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 17, 2014)

oh BOY im gettin an LG G3
[angelic singing]


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> oh BOY im gettin an LG G3
> [angelic singing]


I had this phone. When it got stolen I was actually happy.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 17, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> I had this phone. When it got stolen I was actually happy.



what


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> what


I hated that phone so much that I was happy for an excuse to get a new phone.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 17, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> I hated that phone so much that I was happy for an excuse to get a new phone.



LG G3 will be a much needed upgrade from my current phone blargh


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> LG G3 will be a much needed upgrade from my current phone blargh


It was a bit of an upgrade from my HTC before it, that still had a physical keyboard but this was a couple of years ago. The G3 just didn't have the features it promised. The camera was also so terrible I had flip phones with a better camera. I hex rd the AT&T version is better.


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 18, 2014)

Android. Literally every apple product I have is **** compared to my android, and same with my friends :/


----------



## Joy (Dec 18, 2014)

Apple


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Apple because that's all know and it makes some people angry x3 LAWL


----------



## Dollie (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't really care about either. Never used Android, I use Apple and it sucks lol.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Dollie said:


> I don't really care about either. Never used Android, I use Apple and it sucks lol.



If you don't like Apple, then you should try Android. You might get used to it and like it. It's not bad at all. I prefer Android over Apple lol.


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 22, 2014)

I picked Apple because it's more user friendly and simpler. However, if I was going to go for high-tech and value, I'd go for Android. You get a lot more bang for your buck nowadays. The last 5 Iphones are a joke, there's not even much of a difference between some of them.
I still voted for Apple. Not because I'm an Apple fan, but because they better suit my needs for simplicity. I just wish they would match their price to their product !


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 22, 2014)

Android. Then again, I've never used Apple before so I can't really say which I like better, but I think I prefer Android more.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 29, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> I've had mine since release. Actually, every time I'm on here, I'm using it. It has not once bent and I've ran with it in my pocket, dropped it multiple times. And once, sat on it. Not bent.


Yeah it is a pretty overexaggerated problem I guess. I would imagine the force it would take to bend one would probably damage most other phones too.

I recently got a Oneplus One and it only further justifies my preference, even though I would never willingly buy an Apple product. This thing cost $400 unlocked and runs slightly faster than phones double its price (s5, iphone 6)


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Dec 29, 2014)

Android. I have an I phone and my mom has a samsung. Apple is super expensive, you pay for how big your storage is (gb), and its expensive (I know, I listed it twice. Doesn't matter ). I want a samsung next time. It's less expensive, and they have a slot where you can put a micro sd or however you call that.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 30, 2014)

i definitely think that the android system is much easier to use and they have better apps but my heart is with apple =u=
((on my second iphone))


----------

